# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  I developed an app of my website but why google rejecting it?

## MarvinHansen

Hi,
I'm a beginner, I have a website and I developed an Android application, I just simply loaded my web viewer inside the app, Whenever I try to publish it in the play store they reject and as it does not fulfill their guidelines. is there any mistake that I made in my development?  :Smilie:

----------


## VictorN

> ... is there any mistake that I made in my development?


Probably... :Cool:

----------


## marialovely

i have my own website and i developed 2 apps and now I want to viral my apps I don't know how to viral them  can someone help me


**Links removed by Site Administrator so it doesn't look like you're spamming us. Please don't post them again.**

----------


## Barton

Maybe you should look at the rules or the main mistakes on the Internet, maybe there is something insignificant there, or maybe you have to redo everything

----------


## dewiclements

Try to check your language and visuals. The UI and graphics in your app should be simple to understand and look good on all devices. Images should be large enough to read but not too big or pixelated to take up too much display space.

----------


## Steve R Jones

NOTE: The Original Poster has not been back since he started this thread.

----------


## ecommecewebdesign

Maybe there is something insignificant there, or maybe you have to redo everything

----------


## Somit

don't use any suspicious script or use the proper guideline before submiting any app in Google playstore.

----------

